# collars/harness and zip line/runner?



## randerson3213 (Aug 30, 2017)

Do you recommend harness or collar/collar(s) when on zip line/runner? Sorry for so many words for one 'simple' question, but I'm asking this after reading several posts and being a newbie in general. The reason I mention "collars" is based on a post indicating a parent using 'two collars' connected--less likely/impossible to slip out of? I didn't understand how this would be set up. Also, zip line/runner, to my feeble understanding, is a cable connected to two 'permanent' posts/trees, etc. with a clip attached to a rope/leash...
Thanks for your consideration and I hope I haven't "worded" my way out of responses

Still maybe too little info.....My new Blue Pit Annabelle is 14 weeks old.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A good flat buckle collar should do. Just make sure you reinforce that line. Bull breeds are wicked strong. Most use a simple chain spot instead.


----------



## stellajames942 (Apr 2, 2021)

I know it's a bit late, but I hope my rep will help you and other users, Have you ever tried to use a smart collar for a dog? I am using this and it's best for dogs, there is no harness after using this, I got my one from Halo Collar Coupons, and I got it after using discount codes, on there varieties are available, if you wanna buy once check on there.


----------

